# String Algae cure.



## Big Bob (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello
Iv noticed a few of your are fighting string algae problems so i thought id wright up what worked for me. Hope this helps.
Last week i had a massive out brake of string algae in my planted discus tank. I manage to too cure it by using a "Aquatic plant friendly" blanket weed cure for ponds called Oase String algae controller.I drooped about a gram(Very Aprox) into my 30gal left it for 2 days then removed all the string algae i could and did a 1/3 water change, i haven't seen any since. All my plants were unaffected and continued to pearl as normal. my discus were fine too, they even spawned! 
Iv know idea if other "plant friendly" blanket weed treatments will work as well but i suspect they will. Just be f**king careful.
Hope this helped.
Bob


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Wow! If by "string" algae you are referring to what we often call "thread" algae, and not "hair" algae, I'd have killed for this product a while ago! Too bad I can't find any evidence of it being available in the US.:icon_cry:


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

If we just concentrate on growing healthy plants, by providing them with NPK, carbon and traces, with adequate light and cleanliness, we will have no need for algicides such as this one. This stuff is made for ponds, not aquariums, and it is touted for nearly plant free ponds at that. It may be great for that use.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Big Bob...thanks for the heads up. I can't find any of this in the US but be happy your discus spawned and your tank is clean. Thanks~


----------



## janealvarado (Sep 8, 2011)

Has anyone tried adding a little bacterial like they use in ponds? Something like these guys are talking about? It's supposed to be fish safe, but I'm scared to try it...


----------

